
Linear Algebra for Deep Learning: Matrix Algebra - shogunmike
https://www.quantstart.com/articles/matrix-algebra-linear-algebra-for-deep-learning-part-2
======
nicolewhite
This is a nice intro to linear algebra but doesn't really get into how it's
related to deep learning. A good read is Vector, Matrix, and Tensor
Derivatives[0], which goes into the linear algebra needed in multi-layer
neural networks, specifically during the backpropogation phase.

[0]
[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/vecDerivs.pdf](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/vecDerivs.pdf)

~~~
shogunmike
You're correct - it doesn't get into the deep learning aspect yet.

This article is in fact the second part of a larger planned series. The idea
is to present more depth than a "quick refresher" that seems to be common to a
lot of blog posts, but far less material than would be found in a 10-week (or
single semester) undergraduate course.

Thanks for the Stanford link. I'll check it out.

------
adamkochanowicz
Awesome! I have some Khan Academy courses queued up to learn linear algebra,
but this is more targeted and useful.

~~~
nerdponx
The best intro to linear algebra, bar none, is the MIT OpenCourseware Intro to
Linear Algebra, recordings of a course taught in 2005 by Prof. Gilbert Strang:
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-
algebra...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-algebra-
spring-2010/index.htm)

~~~
shogunmike
Indeed - I recommended Strang's book in this article and the previous one.

~~~
xrange
The Strang book: "Introduction to Linear Algebra" does seem to have quite a
few "high quality" 1-star reviews. They mostly seem to cluster around this
book not being good for a linear algebra introduction, for someone new to the
field. Typical comments:

"It seems the reviewers who think this book is wonderful for non-math majors
are math majors!"

[https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Linear-Algebra-
Gilbert-S...](https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Linear-Algebra-Gilbert-
Strang/product-
reviews/0980232775/ref=cm_cr_getr_d_paging_btm_next_2?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=one_star&reviewerType=all_reviews&pageNumber=2#reviews-
filter-bar)

...I of course expect that any popular book will have 1 star reviews,
especially by people who had a hard time with the material. Anyone have
thoughts whether the Strang book is better as a supplement to other texts in
coming up to speed on Linear Algebra? Other book recommendations?

